# Radials versus Outlaws



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Shane on the Foreman 500 with 28'' Laws and myself on the Outlander 800 with 28'' Radial Outlaws went on a ride yesterday and then we put this little video together to give y'all an idea of how they perform as far as: Water wheelies, Sandpits, Trails, and Deep holes...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice vid...I especially like the violin version of Papa Roach "Last Resort" lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice.... Those radials look like they perform pretty good. I take it you like them.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

jctgumby said:


> Nice vid...I especially like the violin version of Papa Roach "Last Resort" lol


pretty sure that's vitamin string quartet playing that..


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

yea, they are perfect for what they are designed for


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Nice vid, thanks!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

I enjoyed your video. I don't normally care for music in ATV or Car vidz, I want to here the machine. 

However, the 1st song "Ride To California" by Paper Tongues‏ added something to the video.. 

Nice.. :bigok:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

nice vids


----------

